

Professors Consider Classroom Uses for Google Plus - joetyson
http://chronicle.com/blogs/wiredcampus/professors-consider-classroom-uses-for-google-plus/32131

======
janesvilleseo
I never thought of using it in this fashion, but it is strikingly obvious once
you think about it. Pushing it even further, or in similar light, the
workplace could also benefit from this. At our office we use SalesForce and
their Chatter feature shares the similar vein of communicating within
'circles' or 'subgroups'.

------
dfxm12
This type of social networking isn't really unique to Google+ though. The big
gains are going to be made when students can come together to collaborate on a
Google Doc, or a professor can share documents/other files with students.

